# Nerviges Rauschen über HDMI



## Batebi (5. März 2014)

*Nerviges Rauschen über HDMI*

Gude,

ich habe ein Problem.

Und zwar rauscht mein Fernseher, wenn ich meinen PC über HDMI anschließe. Aber nur unmittelbar nachdem ein Ton gespielt wurde, und das auch nur für ca. 15 sekunden. Sobald irgend ein Ton spielt, hört das Rauschen auf und setzt wieder ein, wenn alles ruhig ist. Wenn ich spiele und es ruhig ist, rauscht es die ganze zeit. Wenn ich zum Beispiel ein Youtube Video starte rauscht es, sobald das Video startet, hört auf, wenn der Ton einsetzt (auch wenn ich den Ton leiser einstelle, als das Rauschen eigentlich ist) und rauscht anschließend für ziemlich genau 15 Sekunden, nachdem der Sound vorbei ist. 

Dachte erst, es wäre auf flash beschränkt, aber bei Mediaplyern ist es genau so.

Wenn ich Bild über HDMI laufen habe, aber der Ton über cinch auf meine Boxen gelegt wird ist kein Rauschen da, ich will aber nicht immer die Anlage laufen lassen müssen. Es ist schon schlimm genug, dass ich den Playback device immer wechseln muss, weil die Genies bei MS der Meinung waren, dass 2 devices gleichzeitig, wie noch bei XP und auch auf allen xBoxen, nicht nötig wären.  Über Klinke ist auch kein rauschen da. Problem dabei ist, abgesehen vom schlechteren Sound über klinke, dass mein Bild über HDMI, der Ton dann aber auf der RGB source ausgegeben wird. 

Ich hab schon zig Mal gegoogelt, kann aber nichts mit einem ähnlichen Problem finden. Das Rauschen nervt. Unterschiedliche HDMI Kabel brachten keinen Unterschied.
Setup: LG 47 LH5000, Mainboard Asus H87 pro, Graka sapphire r9 290x tri x oc, keine extra Soundkarte, alle Treiber sind aktuell



Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. März 2014)

*AW: Nerviges Rauschen über HDMI*

Das Rauschen geht nur 15 Sekunden da danach die Tonübertragung unterbrochen wird, solange kein Ton kommt. Beim spielen werden ja Ständig Audio Dateien gesendet, sozusagen. Könnte mir vorstellen das du ein Billig HDMI Kabel mit schlechter Abschirmung hast, oder deine GRaka Störgeräusche verursacht.


----------



## Batebi (5. März 2014)

*AW: Nerviges Rauschen über HDMI*

Naja, wie gesagt. Hab verschiedene HDMI-Kabel gestetet, eins davon hat nen eindeutig größeren Ferritkern. 

Das mit der Graka könnte evtl sein, da das Rauschen nicht über cinch oder Klinke entsteht. Die beiden Kabel kommen ja ins Mainboard. 

Wären solche Störgeräusche ein Reklamationsgrund?


----------



## Polyethylen (5. März 2014)

*AW: Nerviges Rauschen über HDMI*

Hm, das es eine Komponente des PCs ist kann eigentlich nicht sein, da ja alle Daten über HDMI digital übertragen werden, da kann nix rauschen, es sei denn, es ist gewollt. Wenn der digitale Datenstrom dermaßen gestört werden sollte, gibts garkeinen Ton.
Vielleicht hat der Fernseher einen Defekt (wenn er den Sound ausgibt?! Ist dies der Fall?), weil dort dann der D/A-Wandler sitzt. Rauscht der Fernseher bei anderen Quellen (DVD, Fernsehen) oder nicht?


----------



## Batebi (5. März 2014)

*AW: Nerviges Rauschen über HDMI*

Weder Xbox noch PS3 rauscht über HDMI...
Und über klinke rauscht der tv ja auch nicht. Kommt halt aus der falschen signalquelle und ist deutlich leiser als das hdmi tonsignal...


----------



## Jeanboy (5. März 2014)

*AW: Nerviges Rauschen über HDMI*

andere HDMI Ports auch mal probiert?

Die Grafikkarte mal an einem anderen Fernseher per HDMI angeschlossen?
Oder die gleiche Grafikkarte am selben Fernseher 

Vielleicht liegts ja wirklich an der Grafikkarte. 
Wenn der Fehler reproduzierbar auf die Grafikkarte zurückzuführen ist (-> Rauschen an allen Fernsehern)
ist es sicher ein Defekt und Reklamationsgrund.


----------



## Batebi (6. März 2014)

*AW: Nerviges Rauschen über HDMI*

Das Problem wurde gelöst, Graka darf bleien  Kollege bei Gamezone hatte die Antwort.

Und zwar muss das standard Format für den output device in dem Fall auf 24 bit, 96000 Hz geändert werden...


----------



## Kazuya91 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Nerviges Rauschen über HDMI*

Tut mir leid dass ich diesen Thread wieder ausgrabe, aber ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie der TE... Nur hab ich das Problem nicht nur über HDMI, sondern auch über Displayport meines LG 34CB88. Ich verwende die Monitor-Lautsprecher mit meiner GTX 960.

Stelle ich 24 Bit, 48KHz im Standardformat ein, ist tatsächlich das Rauschen weg. Das habe ich einstellen können wenn ich HDMI verwende. Jedoch lässt sich die Einstellung nicht über Displayport vornehmen... Ich kann die Abtastrate und Frequenz nicht unter Displayport ändern. Die Einstellung ist ausgegraut. Kann mir jemand sagen warum Windows das nicht zulässt? Ich würde gerne meinen Displayport verwenden.


----------

